

What is a good web-based calendar with SMS/mobile alerts? - dylanhassinger

Trying to find a replacement for 37 Signals' Backpack calendar. It does 3 things I really like:<p>- clean monthly view<p>- quick parsing of new events, "3pm Meet with Joe"<p>- automatic SMS reminders for all events<p>Can anybody suggest a good alternative? Google Cal doesn't do the natural language parsing. Fantastical looks cool, but doesn't do the month-long view, and has no web view.<p>Thanks for any input!
======
pbhjpbhj
Google Calendar does do natural language parsing and has many different views
and can export in all sorts of formats and has widespread support in other
applications and on many devices. It can be set to automatically add SMS
reminders too.

It _is_ Google but apart from that it meets your stated spec.

